
Robin “Roblimo” Miller Passes Away - jaboutboul
https://www.linkedin.com/pulse/robin-roblimo-miller-passes-away-richard-morrell/
======
jaboutboul
Anyone who is/was part of the slashdot community knows what a giant of the
open source movement we have lost. He was our voice before we had a voice...

